

Ask HN: I quit my job today, and am on the ground running.  Tips? - invalidOrTaken

So I quit my job today.  It was a spur-of-the-moment decision preceded by a lot of vacillating.  I'm glad I did it---I was doing grunt work in Visual Basic at the whim of insurance agents.<p>Me: Perfect SAT, kicked out of college for not attending class.  23 years old, $1200 in the bank, paying $157 a month for rent, but it'll go up to $300 or so in a few months.  Bay Area native, but I'm currently in Provo, UT.  I live with five roommates, of whom I'm close w/three.<p>Questions:  Should I move back to the Bay w/my parents?  It would mean: free food and rent, possibly easier access to funding, and better weather, but it would also mean: being subject to odd jobs from the parents, not being around a university environment (I've set up my "office" in the bottom floor of the library here), a worse work environment, etc.<p>Also, any other tips would be HUGELY appreciated.  I've been wanting to do this for a while, have a business plan, have some plans to look for funding, etc...but I'm still scared to death.
======
AmberShah
Don't take this the wrong way, but you sound pretty arrogant. Why is your SAT
score relevant - To prove to us that you're smart? You want a tip: forget
about it. You're worth the value that you bring to the table right now. That
value is based on how smart you are AND your hussle. Based on getting "kicked
out of college for not attending class", I would say you've got no hard-work
skills at all.

Why not find a better job, or one working a startup? Why not go back to
college? Why not start your own business on the side while you work? You say
"I've been wanting to do this for awhile" but it sounds to me like you got fed
up with people telling you what to do and gave up, instead of fighting for
something better.

A business plan is worth nothing. A drop-out with no execution skills, no
prototype and no team is not going to get funding.

You put yourself out there with this post and exposed your fear and that's
commendable. I would say: step 1 of 100,000 in the right direction.

1.) Get over how smart you are.

I'm sure people told you how much potential you had as a kid, but that's over
now. In the adult world, potential doesn't count for shit. The guy who got a
950 is kicking your ass right now because he got up and did something. (Just
FYI, I had to do this too, it's humbling but necessary)

2) Go get a job NOW to pay the bills

Living with your parents is for kids. At least your expenses are low so
there's no reason you can't make enough money to support yourself AND build
your business (assuming that's what you want to do). Go hussle up a job that
can pay your bills. Mow lawns, wait tables, build websites, WHATEVER. By
staying on your own you're increasing your odds for success and, you know,
being a grown-up.

3) Build something SOON

Bootstrap a very small niche business that can bring in $100 a month. And do
it in the next month. There are a zillion resources out there to hold your
hand through doing that. If this is unpleasant for you or if you can't make
that happen, DON'T start your own full-fledged startup or waste time looking
for funding because that is a million times harder.

4) If you're interested in the startup scene but aren't ready to start your
own, get a job with a startup. With your history it might be that all you can
get is an equity-only position. So you work there and work on the side to
support yourself.

5) Hussle. Rinse. Repeat.

~~~
invalidOrTaken
Yikes. Awesome.

I absolutely mentioned the SAT to prove I was smart, because, frankly, it's
all I've got to prove it. Just saying I was kicked out of school says a lot,
but it doesn't tell the entire story. It was to prove I'm smart enough to do
something, not so smart that I don't have to do anything.

I've worked at several startups in the past and loved all of them. But in each
case I was only looking for summer work at the time, so it didn't go anywhere.

And as for the "build something NOW" advice, I hear you.

Thanks for the kick in the pants. The Internet is nice in that people feel
entirely free to tell you the truth.

------
SageRaven
Firstly, my condolences for having to endure Provo; it's the closest thing to
"Stepford" I've ever encountered. I've lived in Utah for over 10 years now,
and Provo is pretty bad, even by Utah standards.

Next, don't be a chump and mooch of your folks. That's just lame. Given how
low your rent is (even $300 is pretty damned cheap in Utah), don't give it up.
That $1200 will evaporate in no time.

Finally, good luck. I went independent a few years back and love every minute
of it.

~~~
CyberFonic
I would have thought the Bay area is better for startups, and you have access
to free lodging, food. Why resent having to do some odd jobs in return - is
that another aspect of your arrogance?

Since you don't have much cash in reserve, you are going to need some more
money and fast. Now if you have a business plan, then you should have a feel
for how long before you are Ramen profitable. My guess is that it is going to
be a heck of a lot longer than 6 months by which time you will be behind in
your rent.

Oh and if you got kicked out of college, how come you feel entitled to using
the university facilities? Seems like bad karma to me.

------
elbrodeur
You've picked the longer road. It's up to you to make it worth it.

There are a number of reasons people circumvent university: Opportunity
strikes before graduation, job offers, great ideas that need to get to market
first. Whatever motivated you to drop out isn't really as important as what
you do next. Meaning this: DON'T WASTE TIME.

If you're serious about being an entrepreneur or hacker, you need to start
shipping stuff NOW. By the time your peers graduate in a year or two or three,
they will have several summer internships behind them, interesting senior
projects and perhaps a few things they built on the side. You need to make
sure that you're building not only a portfolio but a strong base of learning
in different environments.

You have a couple of logistical problems that many students, don't however:

• Cash flow... Many students have loans or financial aid. You're going to have
to figure out how to generate revenue while still building and shipping.

• No systemic support... Many students have access to things like internship
placement, job placement, job fairs, etc.. You're going to have to generate
your own infrastructure. A few ways you can do this: Network, go to meetups,
attend hackathons, etc.

Some things you can do to stay abreast or even move ahead of your peers:

• Get a job (duh) -- harder than it sounds

• Get an internship

• Volunteer for a cool project

• Get involved with an opensource project and start getting commits in

Depending on what you want or think you want to do with your life, location is
going to be important. Provo is nice enough but it's not exactly a hub of
innovation. I would shy away from living with your parents -- it's only going
to make you frustrated and slow you down -- but you have to make that CBA
yourself.

Anyway, I wish you luck. You're taking what is likely a harder road, but can
be just as or more rewarding than a conventional one.

~~~
ashitvora
Agree with what elbrodeur says... Dont waste time and do something real.

------
ashitvora
I would advice you to go back to Bay Area. Take this out of your mind that
staying with parents is bad.

you will get free food and you wont have to pay your rent.

Decide firmly, you wont drink and smoke (if you do) until you find a job.

Simple as that.

------
LeBlanc
Being attached to a university can be a big advantage if the university has
good start-up support, especially since you already have a network there.
However, being in the bay area can also be a huge advantage, as is free rent
and food. If your university has good start-up support, and there are people
in your area you want to work with, stay in Provo. If not, move out here.
Another thing is that you can always move out to the bay area later. Keep in
mind that moving will eat a few weeks of your time, and can be expensive.

I just moved out to the bay area a few weeks ago and I am really glad I did.
If you do move out here, shoot me an email, or go to a "Hackers and Founders"
meetup.

------
minalecs
doesn't matter where you are.. get to work!

------
alextingle
Buy some good running shoes?

------
joubert
what are you working on?

~~~
invalidOrTaken
Something with live video. I'd like to build on the awesome work Justin.tv has
done---I think there's a LOT of untapped potential there. Specifically a
browser-based version of Adobe Connect, with a few key features I think
they're missing. But it may change if people hate what I put out at first.

------
hotmind
My advice? Stop reading Hacker News. You can't afford distractions. Finish
your project.

In fact, I'm going to take my own advice.

Good luck.

------
one010101
Run! As fast and as far as you are able. Success goes to the strong.

